# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم China King Box تحديثات :  China King Box V1.18 Update

## mohamed73

China King Box V1.18 Update
2012-4-29 
1、adjust SPD 6800H flash read and write.
2、adjust SPD 6610 change imei function.
3、adjust SPD 6600L change imei function.
4、adjust MTK flash read and write.
5、adjust MSTAR flash read and write.
6、add 6800H increase direct and rapid read the unit lock, graphics lock, screen lock, theft, etc.
7、add MTK, MSTAR, SPD read information function       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

